# The Message by Eugene Peterson



## FrozenChosen (Feb 16, 2004)

I don't know how much you all know about this little paraphrase, but people are starting to quote it as much as the Bible!

To put the situation in context, I'm in university right now, and I'm searching through the various campus ministries and churches (please pray that I find a home, in a church first!). I've primarily attended the Baptist Campus Ministries (although I am PCA) and am struggling with it now for various reasons, one of them being the liberal use of the Message paraphrase.

Despite the fact that Peterson is a professor of Spiritual Theology at Regent College, I feel like this paraphrase is given way too much respect when compared to the Bible.

It just seems so wimpy every time I read it. Well, I was wondering what your opinions were. I did a search and came up with nothing, so I hope you all will respond.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 17, 2004)

[quote:9cb88dd759]
Psalm 1
1How well God must like you--you don't hang out at Sin Saloon,
you don't slink along Dead-End Road,
you don't go to Smart-Mouth College.

2Instead you thrill to GOD's Word,
you chew on Scripture day and night.
3You're a tree replanted in Eden,
bearing fresh fruit every month,
Never dropping a leaf,
always in blossom.

4You're not at all like the wicked,
who are mere windblown dust--
5Without defense in court,
unfit company for innocent people.

6GOD charts the road you take.
The road they take is Skid Row.
[/quote:9cb88dd759]

I rest my case.


----------



## FrozenChosen (Feb 17, 2004)

And I think the jury just ruled for you...


----------



## pastorway (Feb 17, 2004)

[quote:0f7348316d][i:0f7348316d]Originally posted by fredtgreco[/i:0f7348316d]
[quote:0f7348316d]
Psalm 1
1How well God must like you--you don't hang out at Sin Saloon,
you don't slink along Dead-End Road,
you don't go to Smart-Mouth College.

2Instead you thrill to GOD's Word,
you chew on Scripture day and night.
3You're a tree replanted in Eden,
bearing fresh fruit every month,
Never dropping a leaf,
always in blossom.

4You're not at all like the wicked,
who are mere windblown dust--
5Without defense in court,
unfit company for innocent people.

6GOD charts the road you take.
The road they take is Skid Row.
[/quote:0f7348316d]

I rest my case. [/quote:0f7348316d]

:flaming::flaming::flaming::flaming::flaming:

Need I &quot;say&quot; more?

I would be [i:0f7348316d]afraid[/i:0f7348316d] to do that to the Scriptures and think I was serving God while doing it!

Phillip


----------



## turmeric (Feb 17, 2004)

Oy vey!


----------



## BrianLanier (Feb 17, 2004)

I thought that was a joke at first...then I realized it is a JOKE....:flaming::flaming:


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Jun 19, 2006)

Rick Warren used it heavily in Purpose Drivel Life. (Yes, I meant to spell Drivel that way.) 

Just like Fred said, "I rest my case".


----------

